# ATO: Need help as COVID continues?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:






Page not found | Australian Taxation Office







www.ato.gov.au





*Need help as COVID continues?*










*8 June 2021*

We know that many businesses and communities are being heavily affected by the challenging economic conditions created by continuing COVID-19 outbreaks and restrictions.
If you’re having difficulty meeting your tax and super obligations because of COVID-19, we can help.

It’s important to lodge on time, even if you can’t pay by the due date. This will give you certainty of your tax and super position with us, shows you're aware of your obligations and doing your best to meet them.

We have a range of support options available for you, depending on your situation. This includes tailored payment plans that allow you more time to pay.

Visit our website for more information on support the ATO can provide. Our online services also give you access to a range of tax and super services in one place such as lodging your activity statements and tax returns, paying your tax bills as well as creating and managing payment plans.

If you need help to lodge on time, call us to discuss your situation as soon as you become aware that you may.

Remember, tax agents and BAS agents can help with your tax.

*Next steps:*

Support in difficult times
Emergency Support Infoline *1800 806 218*
Support for small businesses
*Find out about:*

Support to lodge and pay
Online services


----------

